

Ask YC: Do you still use Google Wave? - Gabriel_Martin


======
Gabriel_Martin
I for one do. I basically use it as a Google Doc, but I also like
collaborating within it and using it as a place to let discussions happen, or
let multiple people post points around a question or topic. I enjoy seeing the
characters update as collaborators post, though there is no unique benefit
that Wave offers, that makes me decide to use it, it is simply based on habit,
rather than a specific benefit.

------
mattadams
I think the number of responses to your question may be telling.

------
Gabriel_Martin
Indeed, it may be.

